# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H1b/H1b4

## Jackson

Hi there,

H1b/H1b4 - Turns out this is my grandfather's MTdna haplogroup. From all i've read it seems it's distributed towards eastern Europe and the Baltic. What is actually known about it?

----------

